# HF Dust Collector



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Lately they have been running coupons in my local paper for the dust collector.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Are you giving us a "thumbs up" for the price, or are you thinking of getting that item for your shop? Be safe.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

It is a decent dust collector for the money. Like mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I love how harbor freight pretends they have a "regular price". Please, everything is always on sale!

Also, fantastic dust collector for the money. Funnily enough though, that coupon has the same price as buying the unit with one of the 20% coupons


----------



## Lynn1953 (Jul 4, 2012)

I've had mine for a year, modified it to have a thien baffle in a metal garbage can with final exhaust out a window to forego the dust bag filter. gets the fine dust out of the shop as the bag lets some of the dust come thru. Go for it----just put it on a circuit by itself as it pulls a good current on startup.


----------



## Dan3103 (Mar 24, 2015)

I did mine like Lynn with the exception of a Wynn 35a filter installed to catch the fines. It has worked awesome so far and should save on having to remove and install the bag...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

woodchux said:


> Are you giving us a "thumbs up" for the price, or are you thinking of getting that item for your shop? Be safe.


I'm not certain if I'm going to get another one or not. I have two of them already.


----------



## G.A. Clymore (Jul 7, 2014)

I've had mine about 2 years. I also added a Wynn filter it works fine.


----------

